# Brown discharge weeks after mc



## Reina

Hi everybody,

I had a natural miscarriage last Sept 21,2010. I was 11 weeks. It was the toughest thing I've had to go through. Bleeding had stopped about a week after my mc. Now, 24 days after my mc I started to have dark brown discharge. It is scant but it has been bugging me for the past couple of days. My normal cycle pre-mc is 26 days. When I started to have the brown discharge, I thought it was my AF but it never progressed to a full period. I also chart my bbt and my temps are still high (above cover line). I'm not feeling any pregnancy symptoms except I felt like throwing up a couple of times but I could just be imagining it because I desperately want to be pregnant again. I haven't taken a pregnancy test yet as I'm afraid to be disappointed. 

Has anyone experienced brown discharge weeks after mc and found out they are pregnant? Would appreciate hearing your stories.


----------



## hb1

Hi there

Very sorry for your loss :hugs:

Not me I'm afraid but it could be one of several things...

It could be ov bleeding - sometimes old blood is released around the time of ov.

It could just be old blood that your body is flushing out.

It could be implantation bleeding.

Did you monitor your HCG till it went down to zero? If so and you take a pg test and it's positive then you know it's a new pg. If not and you get a positive then you can't be sure and should ask your gp to do quantative hcg testing - to see if your hcg is going up or down.

If it is negative then at least you know where you stand right now. 

It is tricky after a mc - as if you haven't been through enough already - your cycle can be crazy - they can be longer than your "normal" cycles ( I was always a 29day cycle and my cycles post mc were 35days, 34 days, 26 days and 27 days ) so you can ov at a different point. Unfortunatley your hormones can also be out of whack meaning that OPK tests and temps can be affected - so you would only know in hindsight when you ov'd ( generally 2 weeks before your AF ). In addition - the hormones impacted are also hormones that whilst regulating your menstrual cycle also support pg - and it is the same hormones that give you your menstrual symtons as well as pg symtons which obviously post mc can be very confusing.

Fxd you have your sticky BFP - if not at least you know where youo stand :flower:

hx


----------



## Reina

Update:

The brown discharge finally turned into a full period on Oct 19. It lasted about 4 days. I guess that would be my first period after mc. I hope we'll be lucky in this cycle.


----------



## holly2234

Good luck for this cycle :) I had two periods between my natural mc at 12 weeks and got my bfp. Felt like forever at the time but it really does happen again :)


----------

